# Operation failed: the mother knows and is PISSED!



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, we knew this day was coming. I forgot to lock the cupboard and the mother looked in it this morning (foolish woman, did she expect to find something she would LIKE in a cupboard thats been locked for the past 6 months? Her own fault really...)

Got a text from my sister while i was at work saying that the mother had found them. Whoops.

The future is unclear: i MAY be allowed to keep them, maybe not. If they have to go tho: I go with them. I dont think a lot of people really understands the attachment that we have to our reptiles, they're not furniture and I personally couldnt give them up just because my mum doesnt want them, so if this means I have to move out: so be it.

Also: if this news appears funny or pleasing to any of the self-important c:censor:s that have been willing me to fail and calling me irresponsible a bad keeper all along feel free to go f:censor:k yourself, I'm not interested in what you have to say.


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

OH NOES!!!!!! 

gutted. i wish i was yer mum then i'd let u keep them
i hope my kids are half as inventive and strong willed as you when they get older lol.
hope she sees sense and lets u keep em  x


----------



## Sween Dog (Mar 17, 2009)

Ha Ha! Unlucky Stavros, been really funny watching the progress of your mission shame it had too end so soon. I'm sure she will see sense soon enough. Just a thought but I imagine this cupboard is pretty large - if you keep it locked what could she actually do to make you get rid of them? Just tell her that they have been there that long that they are enforcing their squatters rights!!


----------



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

Unfortunately I'm in Scotland where squatter's rights dont exist :'(

I tried to convince her that they were actually gerbils, but that didnt really work either.

However, and this is still to be confirmed, but i MAY be getting to keep them, there has been talk in the house and she is less angry now 

Will keep y'all informed


----------



## Rosstafarii (Jan 13, 2009)

That sucks D:
I've been reading.
I think you should keep blogging.
Try again 
Subscribedd!


----------



## jamesandnina (Apr 8, 2009)

hey i got a grey rat when i was about 13 took about 3 weeks before my dad found it same response as ur mum but in the end he built it a great viv for it and it stayed till i married the wife 9 years later. so hope ur mum makes the same choice as my parents did


----------

